# Playground !!



## groove (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all,

this is a piece i wrote using only RA, and inspired by Thomas Newman kinda aproach hope you'll like it !

http://stefmail2.free.fr/musiquedemo/playground


any comments are welcome.


----------



## PaulR (Sep 28, 2005)

groove said:


> Hi all,
> this is a piece i wrote using only RA, and inspired by Thomas Newman kinda aproach hope you'll like it !
> any comments are welcome.



Excellent opening - really good. But why oh why did you put in that central section in?????? Get rid of it - pleeeeaaaase!


----------



## Niah (Sep 28, 2005)

Pretty outstanding piece !

I like it just as it is, the switch didn't bother me at all, I would keep it.

Great use of Ra too, thanks for sharing this !


----------



## lux (Sep 28, 2005)

very nice Stephane, sounds good, the central section works great.

On returning theme I would add one or more instruments to make it more busy till the end.

A good RA showcase

Luca


----------



## ChasingTheSun_Jeff (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey great job, that was a very cool track. I enjoyed the percussion alot. Keep it up mate!


----------



## groove (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Guys !

PaulR, i know this middle section is surprising and believe me it took me time to be conviced about it but finaly surprise was what i wanted so... i forgive you :D 

Lux : yes i agree about that last section missing a new thing but didn't found anything else to add... :( 

if you guys think this is interesting you should check the demo section at soundsonline forum (sorry Fred this is maybe inapropriate ?) the september entries for the RA contest are really outstanding !

it was a great way to learn how to use RA anyway !

thanks for your comments a kind words.


----------



## PaulR (Sep 29, 2005)

groove said:


> PaulR, i know this middle section is surprising and believe me it took me time to be conviced about it but finaly surprise was what i wanted so... i forgive you :D



Yes - it came as a huge surprise.



groove said:


> Lux : yes i agree about that last section missing a new thing but didn't found anything else to add... :(



That's becuase of the central section.



groove said:


> if you guys think this is interesting you should check the demo section at soundsonline forum (sorry Fred this is maybe inapropriate ?) the september entries for the RA contest are really outstanding !



Don't worry - I'm sure you'll win. :wink: 

The centre part is very well done - but it has nothing to do with anything else - it's completely out of context.

The opening section is really good and would make a nice theme or opening titles to something like Deadwood or that kind of genre.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 29, 2005)

Great opening & ending - I think you should try to connect the A and the B theme together somehow, like gradually changing keys, rhythms or something like that.

Ok - on second listen it sounds a lot better. Still a bit weird though


----------



## Thomas Regin (Sep 29, 2005)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!!

Just what I needed today!.. This is outstanding and funny!

The way you have combined the styles is both interesting, strange and completely brilliant!

Good, good stuff!

Thanks for sharing!

/thomas.


----------



## Thonex (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice job!!!

Staying true to the Thomas Newman approach, I don't think you need to add another element at the end. Anyway, you did add that Egyptian string line every couple of measure at the end... so it worked for me.

Great job.

T


----------



## groove (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm Happy most of you Guys enjoyed listening to this strange piece  

thanks for your comments, i'll probably try to re work on it when time permits i'm right now doing the dubbing mi of a tv serie here in france so next month will be to busy for that...

and thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Joel S (Sep 30, 2005)

Very groovy, and "alive" and inspiring! I really like the sound. Exotic flutes. I was reminded of another tune, especially with that drastic tempo change in mind. I had to think for a while, then remembered "At First, And Then" by This Mortal Coil. Slight similarities.

Maybe you could make it longer, and make the up-tempo section come in at a later point, it comes in early now, and the song is too short in my opinion. 

BTW what is RA?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 30, 2005)

Joel S said:


> BTW what is RA?



http://www.soundsonline.com/sophtml/det ... sku=EW-163


----------



## TheoKrueger (Sep 30, 2005)

Nice work! Keeps you hooked till the end and the production is very pleasant.

Keep it up 8)


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Oct 1, 2005)

Ey mate,

Great job!  Sounds alive and atmospheric. Great production/mix. And nice compo as well... 

Cheers,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice job! I agree with Luca that when coming back to your original theme after the middle part you might want to add more instruments. Good luck with the RA contest!


----------



## dimitris (Oct 2, 2005)

Great track!!! I really enjoyed it! And thx for the reminder about the RA contest. Most entries are fantastic.


----------

